# Are there other chicken/turkey parts to feed?



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi,

I've put both my dogs back on raw about 6 weeks ago... so far all is going well. I've pretty much been feeding Chicken leg quarters, backs, giblets turkey necks and ground turkey and duck carcass. I have a pretty good distributor and can probably get most poultry parts... is there anything else that would be good to get that I'm not thinking of? 

I also just purchased a grinder with a friend - the 1hp Weston. I like the ground food during the bad weather etc, but just can't afford the pre-made for my size dogs. Ground is also easier for putting probiotics and anything I need to for my allergy boy. I figured buying a good grinder would in the long run be cheaper than buying pre-made ground food. This grinder has a 3 1/4 chute, so I'm hoping I won't have to cut too much up. 

I bought turkey wings years back and they were fairly boney... so I added some ground turkey to the meal. What about turkey drums or is there a turkey thigh or turkey back? Not sure if the drums are too hard as a raw meaty bone or even ground?

Can't seem to think about what parts of a chicken or turkey I'm missing. LOL I really don't like the chicken backs... I think there is too much fat on them. So, I'll probably eliminate those from my next order.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thank you!!

Tanja


----------

